
Ask HN:  Anyone working on something in the Senior-Care market? - mw63214
I'm working with a few people in the Charlotte, NC area on a radio show for seniors and would like to feature a few companies that are bringing new ideas and products to the senior-care market.  Was curious to see if anyone in the HN community was working on something related to seniors or their caregivers.
======
egarcia9330
We just released the first-ever comprehensive search engine for people seeking
long term care services. PatientsHaveChoices.com aggregates data about each
provider from multiple sources, and transforms it into meaningful information.
It allows end-users to shop and compare providers, ultimately making an
educated choice. Let me know how I can help.

------
msknee
Hi, I'm a designer very interested in the senior care market. I did my thesis
project on assistive eating devices
(<http://averyseriousdesigner.com/3d_bowl.html>), and did research at 2 bay
area elder care facilities. Since then, I've gotten connected to a Stanford
prof who's connected to the elder care space, who teaches a class about
assistive device design. I've also done work with Golden Leaf Care, a Bay Area
web startup trying to create a better online experience for families seeking
care for their relatives. I'm also in touch with Omhu (<http://omhu.com/>), a
new New York based company dedicated to making and marketing really well-
designed products for the elderly. Hit me up, I'd love to connect you with
any/all of my network!

------
smcguinness
I work at <http://www.call-em-all.com>. We have many senior care facilities
that use us for automated notifications regarding health, medication, etc. We
also work with many healthcare staffing companies which staff for in-home
caregivers.

~~~
mw63214
Sounds interesting, I would really be interested in following up with you
about this. I'm very interested in improving quality of life while at the same
time reducing costs and overall inefficiencies. My email is
radio4theages.tech@gmail.com.

~~~
smcguinness
I'll have our biz dev guy follow up with you. He'll know more about how the
senior industry uses us exactly as well as having more input of additional
potential uses within that industry.

~~~
mw63214
Sounds great, thanks so much!

------
StavrosK
I... uh... wouldn't call it exactly that, but I'm extending
<http://www.deadmansswitch.net> to include checking-up features (phone, sms,
etc).

~~~
mw63214
Hah, interesting concept. At first glance, I thought it prob. wouldn't be the
best thing to feature this on a show that targets people who see friends pass
on a weekly, if not daily, basis. However, after thinking about it more, it
would be interesting to see how they (seniors) think about the concept and if
it differs from our(younger folks) point of view. Our show will be a live
call-in show, so it could make for an interesting segment. What's your email?

~~~
StavrosK
We've had people ask about using it to check up on their elderly relatives
regularly, e.g. have the software email them if they haven't responded for a
day or so, so it's not strictly about passing.

The features I'm adding are phone integration, which would call someone and
email if they didn't pick up after X times, or something to that effect.

My email is in my profile, it's stavros@stochastictechnologies.com.

------
Radix
My mother does residential care in Texas. Her perspective will be different
than most other people you will speak with. Let me know if you'd like to talk
to her.

------
iterationx
My friend Laura runs Grandcare, I can get you her contact info if you like.
<http://www.grandcare.com/>

~~~
mw63214
That would be great. Thanks so much. my email is radio4theages.tech@gmail.com

------
swany4
Thumbtack is a marketplace for services of all kinds such as home improvement,
event services, instruction, etc. We have a number of senior services as well
-- in home care, personal assistants, drivers, etc.

You can view our senior services here:
<http://www.thumbtack.com/browse/family/seniors/>

You can email me at jonathan@thumbtack.com if you have any questions.

------
loganfrederick
I know an entrepreneur in Ohio who runs a very large (multi-million) nursing
home software company. Email me at loganfrederick@gmail.com for details!

~~~
mw63214
your inbox just increased by 1.

------
filman82
I'm the CTO at ALMSA Health - we have a SaaS EHR used nationally in Assisted
Living and Skilled Nursing communities. Do you plan to stream your station
online? Would love to look at linking to it - get in touch if you'd like some
perspective on the development of EHR platforms tailored toward the long-term
care industry - fils@almsahealth.com

~~~
mw63214
We will indeed be streaming live (thanks to our local CBS affiliates' already
set-up streaming servers). I've sent you an email, and if you have any further
questions please feel free to contact me.

------
martialtiger
A good friend of mine started <http://www.seniorcarehomes.com/>. His love &
passion for helping seniors is amazing. I think it would be very beneficial to
feature him/his company on your radio show. You can reach him at
Erwin(at)seniorcarehomes.com. Tell him Jonas sent you.

~~~
rg
The website is exceedingly poor--sorting by distance doesn't work, bits of
template text are not even filled in and it's obvious the information is
generic. The website is the opposite of "love and passion for helping
seniors".

------
michaelaiello
Hello. I run <http://www.lifeensured.com> feel free to email me
michael.aiello@lifeensured.com.

Best, Mike

------
joshuaxls
<http://angel.co/senior-citizens>

------
boop
Hello mw63214, could you add your email address in your profile?

------
geraldwl
www.emota.net --- super cool stuff (a buddy is working there)

~~~
mw63214
cool, I'll def. give them a shout. Thanks!

------
lincolnpark
im working on a product in the senior care market

~~~
mw63214
check your email

------
nicholaides
I am, as well.

~~~
mw63214
You have mail.

